# hs_err_pid error message



## mcxstch (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi. We have a brand new Dell computer with Windows XP Professional on it, and IE 6.
In the past week, when I have logged on to certain sites, the browser crashes and I get an hs_err_pid#### log file posted on my desktop. 
It seems to be a Java related glitch between XP and Internet Exporer, but I can't seem to find anything that would help me fix it. Since the computer is new, we have the latest Java and IE. 
Could someone help???
Sarah


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Install SP2 for XP and it should clear it up. Microsoft and Java don't play nice for some reason.


----------



## mcxstch (Feb 12, 2004)

I read something about installing SP2 for XP, but couldn't find a download of it. Everything i read said it wasn't available until June. Do you know where I could find it to download?
thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try Windoze update


----------



## mcxstch (Feb 12, 2004)

I have..couldn't find anything, but will look again


----------

